
The Most Important Organization In Silicon Valley That No One Has Heard About - mshafrir
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/19/the-most-important-organization-in-silicon-valley-that-no-one-has-heard-about/
======
trevelyan
Once again, Techcrunch misses a prime opportunity to write about my startup.

